# WLAN will bei mir immer noch nicht (Notebook, pcmcia)



## seril (26. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe Debian soweit zum laufen bekommen und bin jetzt dabei mein WLAN ans laufen zu bekommen.

Ich habe Debian Sarge per Netinstall installiert. Jetzt habe ich gcc, make, wireless-tools und kernel-sourcen per apt-get installiert (dabei habe ich keine fehlermeldungen bekommen, daher gehe ich davon aus das es richtig angestellt wurde). in meinem home ordner hab ich jetzt den acx treiber und die firmware entpackt und den kram aus dem firmware in den ordner firmware von dem acx treiber gepackt (ich richte mich nach dem tutorial, zumindest versuche ich das http://forum.dlink.de/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=22569)

jetzt sollte ich laut tutorial nur als root in dem ordner make eingeben und das waere es auch schon fast, leider gibt die konsole bei mir da ohne ende fehler aus und es passiert schlussendlich nicht viel!

hier mal ein auszug (ich hab ne komische tastatur und habs noch nicht geschafft ne deutsche zu installieren, daher kann ich leider nicht qouten):

das ist auch nicht alles, wird aber vermutlich dem ein oder anderen schon genug sein um mir zu sagen was ich falsch mache

ich bin fuer jede hilfe dankbar!

acx100.c:192: error: Feldname nicht in Datensatz- oder union-Initialisierung
acx100.c:192: error: (near initialization for `__devinitdata')
acx100.c:192: Warnung: Elementüberschreitung in Skalar-Initialisierung
acx100.c:192: Warnung: (nahe der Initialisierung für »__devinitdata«)
acx100.c:193: error: Feldname nicht in Datensatz- oder union-Initialisierung
acx100.c:193: error: (near initialization for `__devinitdata')
acx100.c:193: error: `PCI_ANY_ID' undeclared here (not in a function)
acx100.c:193: Warnung: Elementüberschreitung in Skalar-Initialisierung
acx100.c:193: Warnung: (nahe der Initialisierung für »__devinitdata«)
acx100.c:194: error: Feldname nicht in Datensatz- oder union-Initialisierung
acx100.c:194: error: (near initialization for `__devinitdata')
acx100.c:194: error: `PCI_ANY_ID' undeclared here (not in a function)
acx100.c:194: Warnung: Elementüberschreitung in Skalar-Initialisierung
acx100.c:194: Warnung: (nahe der Initialisierung für »__devinitdata«)
acx100.c:195: error: Feldname nicht in Datensatz- oder union-Initialisierung
acx100.c:195: error: (near initialization for `__devinitdata')
acx100.c:195: Warnung: Elementüberschreitung in Skalar-Initialisierung
acx100.c:195: Warnung: (nahe der Initialisierung für »__devinitdata«)
acx100.c:197: Warnung: geschweifte Klammern um Skalar-Initialisierung
acx100.c:197: Warnung: (near initialization for `__devinitdata')
acx100.c:198: error: Feldname nicht in Datensatz- oder union-Initialisierung
acx100.c:198: error: (near initialization for `__devinitdata')
acx100.c:199: error: Feldname nicht in Datensatz- oder union-Initialisierung
acx100.c:199: error: (near initialization for `__devinitdata')
acx100.c:199: Warnung: Elementüberschreitung in Skalar-Initialisierung
acx100.c:199: Warnung: (nahe der Initialisierung für »__devinitdata«)
acx100.c:200: error: Feldname nicht in Datensatz- oder union-Initialisierung
acx100.c:200: error: (near initialization for `__devinitdata')
acx100.c:200: error: `PCI_ANY_ID' undeclared here (not in a function)
acx100.c:200: Warnung: Elementüberschreitung in Skalar-Initialisierung
acx100.c:200: Warnung: (nahe der Initialisierung für »__devinitdata«)
acx100.c:201: error: Feldname nicht in Datensatz- oder union-Initialisierung
acx100.c:201: error: (near initialization for `__devinitdata')
acx100.c:201: error: `PCI_ANY_ID' undeclared here (not in a function)
acx100.c:201: Warnung: Elementüberschreitung in Skalar-Initialisierung
acx100.c:201: Warnung: (nahe der Initialisierung für »__devinitdata«)
acx100.c:202: error: Feldname nicht in Datensatz- oder union-Initialisierung
acx100.c:202: error: (near initialization for `__devinitdata')
acx100.c:202: Warnung: Elementüberschreitung in Skalar-Initialisierung
acx100.c:202: Warnung: (nahe der Initialisierung für »__devinitdata«)
acx100.c:203: Warnung: Elementüberschreitung in Skalar-Initialisierung
acx100.c:203: Warnung: (nahe der Initialisierung für »__devinitdata«)
acx100.c:204: Warnung: geschweifte Klammern um Skalar-Initialisierung
acx100.c:204: Warnung: (near initialization for `__devinitdata')
acx100.c:205: error: Feldname nicht in Datensatz- oder union-Initialisierung
acx100.c:205: error: (near initialization for `__devinitdata')
acx100.c:206: error: Feldname nicht in Datensatz- oder union-Initialisierung
acx100.c:206: error: (near initialization for `__devinitdata')
acx100.c:206: Warnung: Elementüberschreitung in Skalar-Initialisierung
acx100.c:206: Warnung: (nahe der Initialisierung für »__devinitdata«)
acx100.c:207: error: Feldname nicht in Datensatz- oder union-Initialisierung
acx100.c:207: error: (near initialization for `__devinitdata')
acx100.c:207: error: `PCI_ANY_ID' undeclared here (not in a function)
acx100.c:207: Warnung: Elementüberschreitung in Skalar-Initialisierung
acx100.c:207: Warnung: (nahe der Initialisierung für »__devinitdata«)
acx100.c:208: error: Feldname nicht in Datensatz- oder union-Initialisierung
acx100.c:208: error: (near initialization for `__devinitdata')
acx100.c:208: error: `PCI_ANY_ID' undeclared here (not in a function)
acx100.c:208: Warnung: Elementüberschreitung in Skalar-Initialisierung
acx100.c:208: Warnung: (nahe der Initialisierung für »__devinitdata«)
acx100.c:209: error: Feldname nicht in Datensatz- oder union-Initialisierung
acx100.c:209: error: (near initialization for `__devinitdata')
acx100.c:209: Warnung: Elementüberschreitung in Skalar-Initialisierung
acx100.c:209: Warnung: (nahe der Initialisierung für »__devinitdata«)
acx100.c:210: Warnung: Elementüberschreitung in Skalar-Initialisierung
acx100.c:210: Warnung: (nahe der Initialisierung für »__devinitdata«)
acx100.c:211: Warnung: geschweifte Klammern um Skalar-Initialisierung
acx100.c:211: Warnung: (near initialization for `__devinitdata')
acx100.c:212: error: Feldname nicht in Datensatz- oder union-Initialisierung
acx100.c:212: error: (near initialization for `__devinitdata')
acx100.c:213: error: Feldname nicht in Datensatz- oder union-Initialisierung
acx100.c:213: error: (near initialization for `__devinitdata')
acx100.c:213: Warnung: Elementüberschreitung in Skalar-Initialisierung
acx100.c:213: Warnung: (nahe der Initialisierung für »__devinitdata«)
acx100.c:214: error: Feldname nicht in Datensatz- oder union-Initialisierung
acx100.c:214: error: (near initialization for `__devinitdata')
acx100.c:214: Warnung: Elementüberschreitung in Skalar-Initialisierung
acx100.c:214: Warnung: (nahe der Initialisierung für »__devinitdata«)
acx100.c:215: error: Feldname nicht in Datensatz- oder union-Initialisierung

Wer kann mir sagen was da falsch laeuft und was ich anders machen muss!?


----------

